# History Test - Specialized Epic Pro Carbon Fiber



## abemenzin

Hi folks,

I'm trying to figure out whether I should buy an older Specialized bike. The model name is the Epic Pro, and it seems to be one of specialized earliest carbon fiber frames. I'm guessing early 90's. I know nothing about this bike, but I can't afford anything new in carbon fiber, and I tend to ride fewer longer rides, and my aluminum bike was getting to me before someone stole it out of my garage. 

Anyway, this bike has full dura-ace components, and is on the market for 650, but its old enough that I couldn't find any reviews of it. Would love to know what to think if anyone has any experience with this frame. Being an engineer myself, I know that design is in part a trial and error process, and am nervous that an early model carbon frame might be heavy on mistakes. Appreciate anybody's help.


----------



## elGato

The Epic Pro frame was under Festina in the 96 TDF; the one I have was from 96. It was constructed of graphite/boron tubes lugged into aluminum joints. Specialized offered a life-time warranty on the frame. I have a Epic comp which runs 600 (Ultegra) still put miles on the bike in the winter.

The bike was loved by racers and many were used in races on the west coast often. It's a great bike in my opinion. Interesting that Trek used boron to stiffen LA's new bike.


----------



## flattire

*A nice frame*



abemenzin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out whether I should buy an older Specialized bike. The model name is the Epic Pro, and it seems to be one of specialized earliest carbon fiber frames. I'm guessing early 90's. I know nothing about this bike, but I can't afford anything new in carbon fiber, and I tend to ride fewer longer rides, and my aluminum bike was getting to me before someone stole it out of my garage.
> 
> Anyway, this bike has full dura-ace components, and is on the market for 650, but its old enough that I couldn't find any reviews of it. Would love to know what to think if anyone has any experience with this frame. Being an engineer myself, I know that design is in part a trial and error process, and am nervous that an early model carbon frame might be heavy on mistakes. Appreciate anybody's help.


I had a freind that recently sold one of these bikes. He liked his a lot and it was well used but was holding up well. It had Ultegra 8-speed STI on it and he sold it with all components but no wheels for a hundred bucks. For 650, this bike had better be pristine. I assume it has STI levers, I don't know if Specialized made this bike in the SIS days.


----------



## pappymd

abemenzin said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm trying to figure out whether I should buy an older Specialized bike. The model name is the Epic Pro, and it seems to be one of specialized earliest carbon fiber frames. I'm guessing early 90's. I know nothing about this bike, but I can't afford anything new in carbon fiber, and I tend to ride fewer longer rides, and my aluminum bike was getting to me before someone stole it out of my garage.
> 
> Anyway, this bike has full dura-ace components, and is on the market for 650, but its old enough that I couldn't find any reviews of it. Would love to know what to think if anyone has any experience with this frame. Being an engineer myself, I know that design is in part a trial and error process, and am nervous that an early model carbon frame might be heavy on mistakes. Appreciate anybody's help.


I actually own this frame with 105 shifters. It was around $900 when I bought it in 1992. Its a good frame, reasonably light and comfortable. It does flex if you are at all a masher. There were some problems with separation of the head tube in the early models, but I think they found some better glue. With a lifetime warranty, that shouldn't be too much of an issue. I agree that $650 seems like quite a bit, unless everything is in perfect condition. It should have SIS but not integrated brake levers. Hope this helps.


----------



## elGato

I bought my Epic Comp in 96 with the then level Ultegra (600) STI 8 speed shifters for $1600; the Pro was one model up with DA. Of course 11 years and bike values like cars drop dramatically--makes one feel like an idiot for laying down 5 large for a bike that you could by 5 years later with probably 2-3 thousand miles on it if that considering how most riders ride, for much less than half. Your choice depends on the condition whether you see 650 as too much; awful good frame to give up for a 100 bucks--mine still looks like a showroom model.


----------



## BenR

*I have a 56cm*

Bought it used but in pristine condition shipped for $450. Came with a training open pro build and 8 speed dura ace/ultegra 600 mix of components. Rear hub, cassette, derailleurs, and STI shifters are Dura Ace. I think the bike is a 1994 model plus or minus a year. It's a nice looking purple/blue with yellow "Epic Pro Carbon" writing. Things may have changed with the introduction of 10 speed, but at least up until last year, 8 speed stuff would still fetch a lot of coin on ebay and the old dura ace stuff is very solid and long lasting. The 600 components were also very nice and better quality (closer to dura ace) than modern ultegra in my opinion. I would suggest offering the seller $350 and be willing to go to $400 if the bike is in excellent condition. If you think it's been used a lot (probably has), then I'd be offering $250-300. People want too much money for their old bikes that could break or cost a lot to maintain once you get them.

People mention the tubes coming unglued, and that is a concern especially in the late 80's and very early 90's models, but I bought mine as a winter trainer, commuter, occasional 3 day tourer, grocery hauler (up to 60 pounds with rack and ortlieb panniers), and pinch hitter for racing. In other words, I've ridden the crap out of it in abusive conditions over 2 years, and I'm about 170lbs. So far, the joints are doing great and the frame is showing no sign of fatigue either.

It is definitely an old race bike and it turns on a dime. The handling is spot on - very quick but not squirrely. I think I would still enjoy riding it even if I'd never raced before in my life. I also like the general dimensions - it positions the average shaped cyclist to do everything well - climbing, sprinting, hammering on the flats. It's not as light or stiff as some modern bikes, but I'd say it was a phenomenal bike for it's time and there still aren't too many that are this well rounded. Specialized must have used some pretty thick carbon tubes, because the bike is definitely stiffer than it looks, particularly in the bottom bracket. It's not harsh like the old Cannondales or cheapo aluminum frames, but it is not super plush either - somewhere in between since it is an old race bike afterall. I guess the best description I could give would be like a stiff steel frame with less feeling and more of the 1st generation carbon "dead wood" feeling. I've logged some long early season rides on it down chipseal roads and never felt beat up. I'm fairly big and can get some noticable torsion through the top tube and aluminum fork when I'm standing and mashing, but this is in comparision to my Klein race bike which is about as stiff as things get.

I also used to have a same vintage trek 2100 (same kind of design) that I didn't like as much. It handled like a freighter in comparison but before I knew better, I would have called it "neutral." It was also noticeably flexier than the Specialized but did have a plusher, more "titanium-like" ride. Being the young racer type that I am, I'd go for the specialized in a heartbeat if you can get the price down. Beware that full coverage fenders are a challenge and you'll be lucky to fit a 28mm tire in the rear. If I wanted a smooth riding cruiser with straight line handling, the aluminum/carbon treks might be a better option. Either way, don't pay too much money for this bikes. As reliable as they are, they COULD break, leaving you SOL since you aren't the original owner.


----------



## bikejr

*...*

I have the Epic Comp circa 1992. I have since upgraded the components to 9 speed (the original came with 8 speed STI Ultegra). I have probably around 30k miles on the bike with no frame issues. Granted the stock aluminum fork and old style quill stem are dated but....It's definitely a cheap way to go carbon. 

It has been a great bike. It is still what I'm currently riding. In fact I often scan ebay for a backup frame should something happen to mine until I finally decide to fork over some real $$$ for a more updated bike this will suffice.


----------



## harvey

I bought an Epic (says "Epic" on the seat stay and "Allez" on the downtube) in the '92 time frame for about $900. Came with Shimano 900 components (7-speed SIS but not STI). I just retired it this spring after I got my Moots. Never had any problems; the only thing was that I couldn't upgrade it to STI because of the 125 mm rear spacing. Nice bike, but getting old (like me I guess  ).


----------



## mtbmaker

*faux*

This era frame was made by Giant and was actually mostly fiberglass with a decorative carbon weave over it. That is why it has thick tubes and is not really a lite frame at all. 
yes they came apart often but not quite as fast as the treks bonded frame.
FYI


----------



## wim

*Fiberglass.*



> _actually mostly fiberglass _


You appear to be knowledgeable about these frames. Could you put above quote into more technical language?


----------



## robrhill

I recently obtained a specialized Epic with the 105 component set.. Is the frame or serial # marked in a way to determine the year of the bike?


----------



## sirk98

*newbie with an Epic bike!*

Hi all....

I recently acquired a road bike. I am not sure of the exact make (says Epic) and model or year for that matter. 










Can anyone help me figure out what I am dealing with?

I noticed the following writing on the bike/tires:

Epic "specialized"

Direct drive aluminum fork

Carbon fiber tubing

Taiwan / designed in california

Modolo patent anatomic bend bars

Shimano sora flight deck shift

Shimano 10

Shimano 105 brakes

Mavick rims open 4 cd

Specialized tri-sport tires 100x28c


Would love to know approximate year of the bike, also its value. I live in NYC, so I am looking for something that I can comfortably ride to work (approx 10 miles each way) over some roads that can be in rough shape (also cobblestones!). Trying to decide if I should try riding this bike, or sell it and pick up something that would more conducive to commuting in the urban jungle....

Not sure if this is the bike for me...

Any help is more than appreciated!
K


----------



## piper5177

Well, this is an old topic. That looks like an end of the run ~1993-94 Epic Pro. I have a commuter/trainer that I ride with a 10 speed cassette and SIS bar end shifters on it. Mine also has Spinergy Spox a FSA carbon pro team crank and some bullhorns. Obviously I thought it was worth keeping. Looks like someone threw some flight decks and a 10 speed on that one too. Everything else looks original from the picture. This is the bike that has been discussed in another thread. I would keep it and commute on it, it's a comfortable and quick ride. If you sell it, expect around $400-$450 with the STI components on it. Good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## farva

To the orignial poster, hold out for a newer CF frame, perhaps a Gaint TCR/OCR, Pedal force, or similar. I restored a carbon fiber / aluminum lugged Allez Epic (similar to the 2nd post picture) because I thought they were interesting / cool looking bikes. I found it to be a terrible riding bike (compared to more modern offerings). It has twitchy crit bike geometry with a really mushy dead ride. Bad combo IMO. The stock aluminum fork is pretty rough riding too & could expensive to replace with a decent carbon fork. Also, as mentioned above, some of the older CF Epic frames had a history of aluminum / carbon debonding at bottom bracket.


----------



## SinnerDC2

I found this thread from the search engine and I know its an old thread. 

I'm wondering if anyone knows the size of the BB on this bike?


----------



## rx-79g

SinnerDC2 said:


> I found this thread from the search engine and I know its an old thread.
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone knows the size of the BB on this bike?


68mm English


----------



## SinnerDC2

rx-79g said:


> 68mm English



thanks man, it seems you've answered all my random questions. :thumbsup:


----------



## harpon

Can't tell you about the specialized bike much- looks like a nice setup to me. A small frame, so I'm assuming a smaller rider- weight might make a little bit of difference-

I know it did when I rode for Exxon back in the '70's and we had the first Graftek carbon fiber prototypes- I liked the frames,very lightweight. 

At my 150 lbs racing weight then, and had no problems - some heavier riders had small problems with the bottom bracket becoming unglued- not sure how these Specialized are held together but the aluminum lugs look nice, and the company has always been top notch.

I'd go with one myself if the price were right- particularly for climbing-


----------



## RJohn

check out this thread. A poster that was with Specialized shares some good information.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2438031


----------



## harpon

That's a nice thread you've linked Rjohn- I recall putting a number of Specialized Stumpjumpers together the fall of '82 it must have been, at Murdoch's Schwinn in Goleta California-
it was an impressive bike and mountain bikes had really just come out.


----------

